# Dog Training - Easy Dog Tricks



## dogtrainer (Feb 15, 2009)

There are plenty of dog tricks around to choose from but starting off with your first puppy or dog and knowing which dog tricks are easy can be a bit of a challenge. If you have a puppy then training them will be a lot easier than an older dog because of the habits dogs fall into when they are brought up.Older dogs will have different habits and a strong personality by then so they may find some advanced tricks easier than basic tricks because of the way they have been brought up.Although the same as above can be true for puppies also, this is more likely to be because of the breed of dog you have and the different general personalities that go with them breeds.In this article we assume you have taught your dog the basics or sit and stay etc and now you want to teach your dog a fun show-off type trick to impress your friends or family when they visit. There are many tricks from bringing you the TV remote to riding a skateboard, but to start off I recommend something simple like the figure of eight around your legs.This is similar to other commands you will have taught your dog and involves you using treats to encourage your dog to perform actions. To do this trick you simply have hold a treat in one hand and guide your dog through one side of your legs, through the middle then around to complete a figure of eight motion. Try to hold the treat close to your dogs nose to keep them interested and always reward them with praise afterwards and the treat afterwards.After you have mastered this and can get your dog to do it on command youre ready for your next trick and one step closer to the skateboard. Good luck!


----------

